# Shrimp Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*EDIT:  Latest pics on page 5*

Hi All, Ok so i think it was time to start a journal, share my attempts, and hopefully gain some guidence and critique.  The tank is 2-3 weeks old now, intially when planted wood went to float so have a rock holding the wood down, will give it another week for it to hopefully stay down.  Ignore the red rock in the pics as that is just a temp, lol

Inspired by London Dragons low tech and low maintenance tanks, I wanted something similar that I could leave it be.

I am currently doing weekly changes, but this might go up when I introduce Shrimp and slowly reduce.

*Hardware:*
P@H 14l
JED LED 48 3.5w (Day (40 White+8 Blue)& Night Mode (8 Blue only),Night mode isnt used as such)
600 lph Hang on Filter - Awaiting Delivery (Was too big, so gone for a 260lph Hang on)

*Subtrate/Hardscape:*
Tesco Molar Clay
Redmoor Root
Lava Rock

*Flora:*
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''Green''
Java Fern
X-mas Moss
Fissidens fontanus - Not in yet - but in tub on window
Planned - Anubias nana petite
Planned - Willow moss
Possibly - Monosoleum Tenerum -Pelia moss 

*Fauna:*
Red Ramshorn Snails
Shrimp - Most likely Cherry, in the coming weeks, once fully planted with a few bits

*Chemistry:*
450 TDS but bringing down to 350 or 300 if possible Tap water is 350.
18'c to 23'c Average - No heater, room temp
PH: 7.2 
Ammonia & Nitrite now 0. But need to get filter in and going before Shrimp.  Water from another tank is switched into this tank and that is cycled. Snails might have helped.

I have Easy Carbo and EL Salts for another tank, so can add if needed, but hoping all are slow growing plants that I would get away with the weekly water changes.

Mind, the light being 3.5w is actually quite bright, and I actually think its a very capable light.  I wasnt expecting it to be as bright but was pleasantly surprised. Light penetrates into the subtrate which I wasnt expecting at all for what was £12.

now for some pics







Light 




Just planted and filled with water


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank*

06/06/12

Cryptocorne did suffer some melt, but leave melting off and being replaced by new leaves, and can see roots shooting into clay.  java fern has some black spots on leaves which is currently being munched on by the snails.
Moss seems to have got darker, but seems to have gained a lot of dust from the redmoor root as there seems to be a layer of dust on leaves and subtrate throughout the tank. Didnt really wash the wood it was clean to begin with, but just gave it a quick rinse. Hopefully when filter is in will add carbon.  Also ordered a glass scrubber which should help remove some of the dust from glass as it seems to be stuck to glass as well.  Also getting a lot of film/scum on surface, which I am skimming off as part of the water changes.  Hoping filter helps here too.  Cant help thinking its all from the root?














The water is actually a little stained I think but with the light on it isnt noticable. with flash it is noticable




Thanks to Johnc and Eboeagles for moss and snails respectively.  Jimmy james for x-mass moss.


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank*

Lamp


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank*

My redmoor is sweating some white film.  read it is some form of slime, and is common when sinking redmoor, but it isnt that bad.  read plecs munch it, as do fish, but seeing as I dont have any fish, will it be an issue?

Is this stuff harmfull?  My snails seem fine, but will shrimp? As i read on here that it would wipe out CRS?  What about cherries?


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

And if anyone can tell me if my moss getting darker isnt a sign of bad times?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> And if anyone can tell me if my moss getting darker isnt a sign of bad times?



I think it depends on lighting, if it was in a higher lighting environment before, it will darken up with a lower light environment.

So nothing to worry about really, unless you wanted more demanding plants in there.


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate, does make sense. Daylight before as was on window in clear box. So bright I guess. Onto electric light which indeed won't match well led one anyways.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Its okay mate,

I think its to do with the chlorophyll in the moss, darkening up to absorb more light and photosynthesise.

Im sure clive or darrel can give you very detailed information on the process and causes.

Regards,


----------



## wazuck (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Is your tank not level? It was bugging me


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> Is your tank not level? It was bugging me



Angle of the photo doesn't help, but indeed the floor boards are a little off, and in turn so is table it sits on lol


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> Is your tank not level? It was bugging me


ha, another ocd! looks like the cover glass is not seated correctly, giving that impression, looking back at the photos the tank itself seems level.
Ady.


----------



## wazuck (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

I feel your pain 

 that's a gap between my skirting and floor. Every room is at an angle. I have to walk up hill to turn I tv on!


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Yeah, lid doesn't fit due to lamp so is raised, giving the impression of angle. There is minute angle in floor, not noticeable imo.

House suffers from uneven floors. But this room is the most even of all lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Build a cabinet with adjustable legs


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21252


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Wish I could have a dedicated stand, just no space,  I think I have sqeezed this in, there is another 25l to the right.  Separate journal for that in due course.


----------



## sr20det (7 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Dubious about my light. Wonder if I could measure par if only i had a meter.  Does it look sufficient, its dark all lights out, only LED light is on?











And my new toy




Also, how long should i have for the lighting period for the tank?  At the mo its around 10 hours which does seem excessive.


----------



## minnnt (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Hiya mate, great journal. I suffer from uneven floors too which means my Rio 180 is proped up on one side with wood and all sorts.   

I also have a 70 litre tank running with 2 of the same LED's that you have. My experience from them being on other tanks previously is that they are plenty good enough to grow the plants you mention. I have chosen a few more demanding plants so will see how they support them. 

I prefer moss when it's darker, but it may start to grow up towards the light so keep an eye on it and act accordingly by trimming any tall bits as it will cause the moss underneath to go brown. 

Good journal mate.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> Hiya mate, great journal. I suffer from uneven floors too which means my Rio 180 is proped up on one side with wood and all sorts.
> 
> I also have a 70 litre tank running with 2 of the same LED's that you have. My experience from them being on other tanks previously is that they are plenty good enough to grow the plants you mention. I have chosen a few more demanding plants so will see how they support them.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, have seen more growth out the sides of the moss then to the top.  But still early days.  All the plants I am planning are all mosses, ferns, and the Crypts already in.  All slow growing and I understand do well in low light anyway.  I am however planning if possible flame moss, recently, will see if I do.  It is a small tank mind, hence thought the light would suffice.


----------



## minnnt (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

The light will be fine mate. I have planned a Glosso carpet in mine.  

I would limit the light to 8 hours max per day also.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> The light will be fine mate. I have planned a Glosso carpet in mine.
> 
> I would limit the light to 8 hours max per day also.



Brillaint, 8 hours sounds perfect.  May invest in a timer now.  have it come on for when I get home from work.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

IMO the rock on top of the branch wood just looks very "placed" and un natural. Just my opinion. Rock and branches are nice its just the juxtaposition you have in now that is kind of distracting... Maybe once it all grows in and is lush it will take on a more natural look.


----------



## minnnt (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> IMO the rock on top of the branch wood just looks very "placed" and un natural. Just my opinion. Rock and branches are nice its just the juxtaposition you have in now that is kind of distracting... Maybe once it all grows in and is lush it will take on a more natural look.



  Isn't that just to hold the wood down until it sinks of it's own accord?


----------



## sr20det (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> WabiKasuH20Fall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, lol will be out in a week maybe.


----------



## sr20det (13 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=21940

Nematodes, bloody little things. Where the Hell they came from?


----------



## sr20det (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*















Filter Arrived


----------



## sr20det (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Stone now removed and Redmoor root has stayed down


----------



## sr20det (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

This is a low tech tank, and I dont plan to fertiilise in the long run, however wondered if I could add ferts to get things going, plant are growing, and new shoots sprouting up, but tank looks a little light at min, and wanted to boost growth?  Not sure if it is a bad idea actually, as if I was to stop would the plants suffer?

I have Easy Carbo, and El Salts that I can use, just wondered if I should feed the plants and then stop (and if the stop would have a detrimental effect?)

Since I added two guppy fry, growth has bumped up a little bit?  And wonder if by adding shrimp (Guppys to be removed eventually, only added for nematode control) would boost growth?  As I assume what they use in the water would be expelled for the plants?  I do have a fair bit of snails in there already?


----------



## sr20det (20 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Added some willow moss on lava rock to add something to the front.








Happier with it now.


----------



## Westyggx (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Hows this going on?


----------



## sr20det (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Hows this going on?




Well thanks bud, same as in the last pictures, 3-4 weeks on the xmass moss it shooting off, growing loads of new shoots.  Willow moss is early days, and java fern and crypts growing be it slowly.  Gave the glass a good clean last night.  Looks a lot clearer which is nice.

Having major problems with TDS, think it may be down to my water conditioner, bumping water up to 400+ TDS.  is 350 out the tap, but this should be ok for shrimp well Cherrys. And 300-350 was my target.  

Snails seems to be laying eggs everyhere.  Added two guppy fry who seemed to have taken care of the nemotodes. Not been feeding them, which forces them to investigate every crack and corner looking for a snack. Cant spot any, but really hope they dont return.  Think I may move them onto my 25l which seems to have copepods now  

Just waiting on some mesh as have some Fissendens ready to go in, once atttached.  Flame moss too.  And pelia bought already on mesh but in qaurentine to make sure I dont introduce aliens and or algae spores.  Slowly but surely.

Ordered some yellow shrimp, which should be with me this evening, so hopefully they will be going in tonight  Cant wait.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Shrimp have been in a week now, first night or two saw lots of shed skin from moulting, assume the new water encouraged it.

I bought some ferts (API Leaf Zone, Seachem Flourish (many Thanks EasertheGeezar)) off here (viewtopic.php?f=23&t=22042) for a few quid, even though its a low tech, seeing I paid little for them, and the small volumn of tank, thought I could add a little help for the plants to begin with.  Mind the bottle would prob last a few months, if I dosed twise a week at 2ml.  I hear the Florish is more of a complete fert, but thought in the low tech API would suffice?

Dosed some API Leaf zone already, but even before the tank was looking well, the Crypts are really looking good, looking more perk from when I introduced them.  Maybe the leaf zone is helping.

Mosses taking off, and willow is the same, slow but getting there.  Wll be adding my Fissedens, and some flame moss in the coming nights.  Got Pelia just growing a litle first on window before it goes into the tank.

Ordered some cattapa leaves for shrimp.  Its beginning to look busy in there now whereas before it looked a little bare.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Some pics













Camera just isnt cut out to take small zoomed in shot it seems, only a point and shoot, still prob an option that does it better, top notch Panasonic Lumix TZ camera, it must have.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Camera just isnt cut out to take small zoomed in shot it seems, only a point and shoot, still prob an option that does it better, top notch Panasonic Lumix TZ camera, it must have.


Ive got the TZ20....its rubbish indoors or at macro. My old TZ3 (i think) was miles better but it broke, hence splashing out on the TZ20...at least its good for family day out shots and HD video!
Love those little yellow shrimp   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Some Tank shots updated, but not much diff tbh


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I got the TZ4, its old now, but bought it 3 yrs ago exactly, when the TZ5-6 came out, the 4 came up on offer and I snapped it up, it was brilliant campared to previous Fuji's (had 3 before the Lumix) and Casio (never again, was better then the Fuji mind) cameras I had before it.  In all honesty this beats all I have used, and am now a Pan Lumix fan.  Outside and general point and shoot pics are brill, on holiday, party and the like, small enough to have on my belt or hanging on some shorts.  Just a brill camera, and I would go for the TZ20 or 22 is out or something.

But nowt wrong with this.  I have a cheap 12mp Fuji I bought to take pics in the Garage of car work, and didnt fancy using my Lumix with grubby fingers so got one from Argos outlet for 50quid half price apparently.  New too and one of the latest budget offering from Fuji.  Not a patch on the Panasonic even though the resolution is 3 times of the Panasonic.  

Shrimp pics, SLR would be useful here, just dont have one.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Just seen the ad on telly for the TZ30, looks lush.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Where did you get the cattapa leaves from mate?


----------



## sr20det (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Where did you get the cattapa leaves from mate?


EBay, got both seeds and leafs, will try growing. But success might be slim. 

Leaf, guy selling nano leafs for 4 quid I think it was for 20. If one lasts a month or so. 20 should last a year.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Jun 2012)

*Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Can you send me the link please pal.


----------



## sr20det (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Can you send me the link please pal.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221046325147

1 left, be quick


----------



## sr20det (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Water change, so thought I would do do update pics.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

And some of the shrimp at feeding time


----------



## sr20det (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGsJIR6 ... ata_player


----------



## sr20det (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Quick vid above, just did a water change, will get some pics


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Berried yellow, poor phone pic unfortunatley.


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

I now have 3 berried shrimp  , sad news on adding some plants I lifted a catappa leaf to reveal a dead shrimp, originally thought it was shed skin, but closer inspection revealed it wasnt, but was very white like skin, but did have yellow.  Dont know what would have killed it, would never have found it if I didnt move the catappa leaf.  , did look to be a male though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

Sad news mate, could be any amount of reasons why. Could be a bad moult or an air pocket releasing a tiny amount of ammonia. 

On the other hand, I like what you've achieved here. A fantastic little shrimp haven. Good luck with the future of this tank.


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Sad news mate, could be any amount of reasons why. Could be a bad moult or an air pocket releasing a tiny amount of ammonia.
> 
> On the other hand, I like what you've achieved here. A fantastic little shrimp haven. Good luck with the future of this tank.



Thanks mate, its looking better day by day with growth, a little jungle, I added some Pelia in the area where the cattapa leaf is, hence having to move it, but i hope its the last one lost, shrinp that is. Its strange as recently the activeness of the shrimp is stunning, they are constantly swimming all over the tank, just for fun or exercise it seems are constanlyy searching for food, but some look like they are just having fun, lol swimming round and round in circles up and down.  The leaf is nearly 3 weeks old now and is disintegrating, wonder if its related? I want to leave it in as with the 3 berried shrimp, the leaf would have been a good food source I would have thought for baby shrimp (biofilm), but I do have more leaves I could put in.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

It definitely wont be related to the catappa mate. I used to leave them till they were completely gone with Just a stem left. 

Baby shrimp love them. When you have some babies, turn lights off and shine a torch on the leaf. 

Bet it will be swarming with them


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> It definitely wont be related to the catappa mate. I used to leave them till they were completely gone with Just a stem left.
> 
> Baby shrimp love them. When you have some babies, turn lights off and shine a torch on the leaf.
> 
> Bet it will be swarming with them



Cool, well, this is prob my most stable tank, my 25l which I have been posting about recently about all sorts due to loss of Pygmy Corys etc etc.  This is currently the most heavily planted tank at the min, and is doing well.  range of mosses now and a selection of low tech plants, i need to get some updated pics, added some more anubias petite, needle leaf java fern, and now the pelia.  

Only issue so far is :

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=22501

What i think is algae, same time, fissedens is such a slow grower, algae hitting it is no surprise. I mean damn slow , my nails grow faster IMO.


----------



## tim (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*

nice litttle shrimp tank this i really like yellow cherries nice to see the berried ones mate


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Green Ghetto - Nano Shrimp & Snail Tank 14l*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> nice litttle shrimp tank this i really like yellow cherries nice to see the berried ones mate



Thanks mate, slowly but surely.


----------



## sr20det (1 Aug 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=22757

Now I havent had any issues with Algae for a good two month until recently.  I am getting BBA on my Anubias. Have reduced lighting from 8-9hrs down to 5-6hrs.







Thread asking about it

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22686

Started dosing Easycarbo and moving filter to improve flow, but think I need something flow wise permanant.  Am tempted to remove anubias for direct easy carbo treatement. :?:


----------



## sr20det (3 Aug 2012)

4 baby shrimp spotted yesterday, wow, tiny, now I see why they are easy fish food.  

3 more berried shrimp to go.  And the one given birth looks ready to go again now it seems.   The saddle looks full already


----------



## sr20det (4 Aug 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXWmFFq ... ata_player


----------



## sr20det (6 Sep 2012)

I have some update pics, but got a old DSLR which I havent figured out how to use 100% outside of auto mode.

Hopefully once I do figure it out I can take some pics.

Just a update outside of pics, things growing well, Crypts and Moss are flying, thinking of adding more ferns maybe, but its pretty packed already.


----------

